# Slow rip speed. Help!



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi everyone.

I'm trying to rip my CD collection onto iTunes, but I'm getting some very slow rip speeds. Here's what I'm using:

Windows 7 Home Premium
Winamp Pro 5.571 & Windows Media Player 12, iTunes 9
Sony Vaio Intel® Core 2 Duo P7450 (2.13GHz)with Intel® Centrino® processor with Blu-ray Disc(which seems to be a Pioneer BD?), 4GB RAM.
Lame version seems to be 3.98


When I'm ripping a CD to mp3, I'm getting 3 to 4 x speeds. The weird thing is, the bigger the ripping list the higher the ripping speed seems to increase. For example, if I have 10 songs that I'm ripping, the first song starts at 3X...by the middle it may reach 6x, then by the end of the list it might reach 8x.

The Blue-ray drive never seems to spin fast when ripping...seems like it's only coasting when ripping a cd.

Only on one occurrence did I get a speed of 20X??? ...and the Blue-ray drive was spinning like crazy.

I've adjusted both the Winamp and Windows Media Player rip settings, I've tested different CD's, I've also tested ripping in both mp3 and wav...but still the same end result.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Two things come to mind first being that you have error correction on in the iTunes ripping options which will slow down the over all ripping speed. It will help prevent errors that could cause issues in the resulting mp3 (or acc) files from dirty or damaged disc. The Second is that the Blue-ray drive just isn't very good at high speed cd reading. I'm sure that Pioneer didn't spend a lot of time or money on the red lazer in the Blue-ray drive.

Just for comparision have you tried other ripping programs?


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

lawson_jl said:


> Two things come to mind first being that you have error correction on in the iTunes ripping options which will slow down the over all ripping speed. It will help prevent errors that could cause issues in the resulting mp3 (or acc) files from dirty or damaged disc. The Second is that the Blue-ray drive just isn't very good at high speed cd reading. I'm sure that Pioneer didn't spend a lot of time or money on the red lazer in the Blue-ray drive.
> 
> Just for comparision have you tried other ripping programs?


Thanks for the reply.

The error correction on iTunes has been disabled. As for the Pioneer BD that came with my new Sony Vaio, here are the specs:

Write

CD-R x16, CD-RW x10, DVD-R DL x4, DVD-R x8, DVD-RW x4, DVD+R DL x4, DVD+R x8, DVD+RW x4 , DVD-RAM x5

Read

CD-ROM x24, CD-R x24, CD-RW x24, DVD x8, DVD-R DL x6, DVD-R x8, DVD-RW x6, DVD+R DL x6, DVD+R x8, DVD+RW x6, DVD-RAM x5, BD-ROM x2, BD-Rx2, BD-RE x2, BD-RE DL x2, BD-R DL x2

I have used various ripping programs and have had the same results.

***Update*** I decided to plug in my external USB DVD burner drive (a 4 year old SONY DW-G120A device)

Write Speed
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW 6x
DVD-R DL 8x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD+R DL 8x
DVD-RAM 5x
CD-R 40x
CD-RW 24x
Read Speed
DVD-ROM (single) Max 16x CAV
DVD-ROM (dual) Max 8x CAV
DVD-R, DVD+R Max 12x CAV
DVD-RW,DVD+RW Max 12x CAV
DVD+DL,DVD-DL MAX 8x CAV
DVD-RAM Max 5x P-CAV
CD-ROM, CD-R Max 40x CAV
CD-RW Max 32x CAV

With this new plugged in device, I was able to rip a cd at 27X. So this now posses the question as to why my internal drive only burns at a max of 8x?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I stand by my original statement that the CD laser in your BD drive is just poor out of budget or lack of caring on Pioneers part.


----------

